# Sencillo conmutador de canales (tipo mixer)



## 2fast4you (Jun 14, 2008)

Buenas gente. Una vez mas acudo al foro para pedir ayuda. Paso a comentar lo que quiero hacer:
Tengo en el living mi amplificador con los bafles, todo bien hasta ahi. Ahora quiero conectar la compu, la tele, el dvd, y dejar una entrada libre para un mp3/celular.
Creo que se entiende lo que quiero hacer no? Hay algun circuito que me permita elegir que fuente de audio entra al amplificador?osea, si estoy con la compu, que la salida de audio de la pc vaya al amplificador. si estoy mirando la tele, cambiar a que la salida de audio de la tele vaya al amplificador, etc. No necesito que sea un mixer, solo quiero intercambiar las salidas de mis distintas fuentes de audio que van a ser amplificadas; conmutar.

Desde ya, al que pueda aportar algo, muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Gabf (Jun 14, 2008)

podes usar un selector de posiciones. o un multiplexor analogico.


----------



## 2fast4you (Jun 14, 2008)

disculpa mi ignorancia, pero que es un multiplexor analogico?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2008)

2fast4you dijo:
			
		

> disculpa mi ignorancia, pero que es un multiplexor analogico?




Es "algo" parecido a un switch que permite manejar señales analógicas (Audio), lo comandas con algun circuito lógico.


Algunos ejemplos
http://eshop.engineering.uiowa.edu/NI/pdfs/01/16/DS011674.pdf


----------



## Dano (Jun 15, 2008)

Un selector rotativo, solución rapida y simple


----------



## 2fast4you (Jun 15, 2008)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Un selector rotativo, solución rapida y simple



Exelente tu idea! voi a ver si en mi isla lo consigo =)


----------

